# Hip Flexor soreness...fix?



## bluemsp4 (Aug 13, 2013)

So I have been getting some soreness in my hip flexors(both), also a little in my right knee, actually right under my knee. I did get a bike fit, and have a Adamo saddle, which I am still adjusting slightly and has taken a while to get use too, but my hip flexors seem to get pretty sore after riding about 30+ miles. Is this because my saddle is too low, too high, or the fore/aft in too far one way? Any help would be awesome!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm thinking saddle too high and/or too far back.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bluemsp4 said:


> So I have been getting some soreness in my hip flexors(both), also a little in my right knee, actually right under my knee. *I did get a bike fit, and have a Adamo saddle, which I am still adjusting slightly *and has taken a while to get use too, but my hip flexors seem to get pretty sore after riding about 30+ miles. Is this because my saddle is too low, too high, or the fore/aft in too far one way? Any help would be awesome!


Sorry, but this doesn't make sense to me. You had a bike fit, then made adjustments to your saddle. Seems that if you have a fitter you're confident in, s/he'd be the one to return to, to discuss tweaks to fit.

Re: your hip discomfort, sounds like ITBS to me. See the link below for more info and causes:
CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS -


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

You might want to purchase a foam roller--Trigger Points are good, but even a basic foam roller does the job and use it to stretch out your muscles and IT band.


----------



## Wheeler (Aug 27, 2013)

vagabondcyclist said:


> You might want to purchase a foam roller--Trigger Points are good, but even a basic foam roller does the job and use it to stretch out your muscles and IT band.


Agree.....also I just starting using a hard foam ball to work on the glutes......boy howdy!


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Try couch stretch against the wall and work on glutes. My assumption is that the bike is sitting and this will just neglect hip flexors anyway. I dunno how you locate pain in your actual flexors, I just know I am a nasty ball of contracted muscles around that whole hip/quad/glute and IT area but the most benefit I am seeing is the hip stretches and glute stuff, the pain I feel is after running, cycling alone is fine because I never stretch them out. I have a roller too. Try some yoga. I am also coming around to doing some core work, one assumes that this is all part of the bigger picture.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess my question to you is how long have you been riding?

The reason being is that I started riding June of 2012 after 10+ years of not touching a bike. I had hip flexor issues, especially on my left side (which is my weak side). I tried everything to fix it, bike adjustments, stretching, changing form...but nothing worked. Still had soreness and tightness on that side (and sometimes on the right too).

Either way...I had one experienced rider flat out tell me I needed to get used to cycling and that pounding out hard/long sessions on the bike was simply my body was used to yet. Long story short, I rode last season, spent some hard time on the trainer last winter and by spring (including one leg drills to help gain more balance between my L & R side), haven't had an issue since.

The thing is...and this is something I am still learning...not every problem is based on form or geometry/equipment...some of it is just plain conditioning and getting "used to" sitting in an odd way on a tiny machine and plugging away for hours while on it.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

bluemsp4 said:


> So I have been getting some soreness in my hip flexors(both), also a little in my right knee, actually right under my knee. I did get a bike fit, and have a Adamo saddle, which I am still adjusting slightly and has taken a while to get use too, but my hip flexors seem to get pretty sore after riding about 30+ miles. Is this because my saddle is too low, too high, or the fore/aft in too far one way? Any help would be awesome!


Did you get a real bike fit or just have a sales person give you advice? A real bike fit takes at least a couple hours and often uses some pretty sophisticated equipment. If so, was the saddle part of the fit? How long ago was the fit?


----------



## bluemsp4 (Aug 13, 2013)

I do have a foam roller and have used it for a couple years, I'm a golfer, and it's great for back problems. I started riding this season, and recently got a new bike. I never had this issue on the old bike, which makes me think its not IBS and I guess I didn't get a full fit if it takes and hour or more. The guy did adjustments and had me ride on a trainer. I actually did a couple rides of 30+ before getting fit and I didn't have any hip problems, but after the adjustments I started to get them. The adjustments did help some other issues. The saddle took the longest to get used to. I understand I may want to get another fitting or something, but I rather not be spending $100-$150 more than once. Thanks for the help though guys.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

If your fit was fairly recently you should get tweaks as part of the fit, no? As follow up included in your cost? If not start googling how to tweak your own fit. Helpful to find a friend to help you.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

bluemsp4 said:


> I do have a foam roller and have used it for a couple years, I'm a golfer, and it's great for back problems. I started riding this season, and recently got a new bike. I never had this issue on the old bike, which makes me think its not IBS and I guess I didn't get a full fit if it takes and hour or more. The guy did adjustments and had me ride on a trainer. I actually did a couple rides of 30+ before getting fit and I didn't have any hip problems, but after the adjustments I started to get them. The adjustments did help some other issues. The saddle took the longest to get used to. I understand I may want to get another fitting or something, but I rather not be spending $100-$150 more than once. Thanks for the help though guys.


Was the "old vs new" upgrade a one for one? Is it the same kind of bike with the same geometry/riding position?

I had a comfort bike before a road bike and although I rode regularly...I still wasn't prepared for the fit of a race road bike when I got one.


----------



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yoga - it works wonders for bike positioning - find a YouTube Yoga for Cycling video or article on the hip/core area - do some every night and you will be amazed


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

calrider61 said:


> Yoga - it works wonders for bike positioning - find a YouTube Yoga for Cycling video or article on the hip/core area - do some every night and you will be amazed


Agree with this, though it may not work for everyone. YOGA: A Quick & Effective Program for Cyclists | Road Bike Rider has a number of good poses for hip flexors. It helped me a lot.


----------

